# Please Help - Dog wont eat after surgery



## Remy97 (May 31, 2009)

I have a 12 1/2 year old welsh springer who had to have a total ear ablation in both ears. His surgery was Wed. and he hasn't hardly eaten since (4 days). He doesn't want anything at all, not even his favorites he gets on his B-day (ice cream) 

He weighs 47 lbs and here is the medication list he has been on.

*fentanyl patch* from Thurs until today. We removed it because the Dr said that may be causing his loss of appetite.
*tramadol* gave him 2 tabs (50 mg) after removing the fentanyl patch at 9 am this morning. he hasn't had anything since.
*zeniquin*100 mg antibiotic 2 1/2 tabs per day


Below is what he has eaten since he has been home.

*(Wed)* day of surgery ----> the hospital said he didn't eat

*(Thurs)*Day after surgery (got to come home around 1 pm) ---> hospital said he at a handful of canned chicken and when he got home he ate a 1/2 c. ice cream, a blob of peanut butter to take his antibiotics.

*(Fri)* blob of p-butter for his antibiotics

*(Sat)* he had 3 bone marrow treats and nothing else. he won't even eat peanut butter for his antibiotics now.

He has been drinking water, though not a lot and he does urinate several times a day. He's had one stool since he got home and that was Friday. It was solid but it wasn't very much.

He is very tired but does wag his tail from time to time when I pet him. He still keeps a close eye on me like he always has. He of course is sleeping a lot. He's been on brief walks around the yard for maybe 3 - 5 minutes.

I've tried feeding him everything... broths, yogurt, popsicles, ice cream, p-butter, dog food, canned chicken, ground beef, dog treats, eggs, cheese... and he puts it in his mouth and spits it out then turns his head away.

We plan to take him to the vet to request an IV tomorrow but I'm not too sure he is dehydrated since he drinks water and urinates but am worried. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks from 2 worried parents...

*Update* From more research, I'm pretty convinced the issues are from the fentanyl patch. Have read some pretty horrifying stories. I read of of antidote for the fentanyl but cannot find what it is. Does anyone know? 

If he continues much longer like this it may be time to go to the ER.... I feel so bad for him and not knowing what to do to help him...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The antidote for Fentanyl and other opiates is Narcan.


----------



## Remy97 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks spotted nikes. 

I read of Naloxone as the anitdote for fentanyl. None the less, we're off to the ER. All of us are a wreck ---> at least I am. And my buddy looks miserable and I can't take it any longer.

Thanks again!

UPDATE
spotted nikes I just seen they are two of the same


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## Remy97 (May 31, 2009)

Hi Renoman - thanks for following the post.

Update - 

Took him to the ER and they gave him nausea and anti-vomiting injection along with a water injection to help with any dehydration that may be present. They said if he doesnt' eat today to bring him back in for a full blood work-up and overnight stay for observation. 

As always when he got to the ER he was totally a different dog. He was wagging his tail, very alert and totally the opposite of when he's at home. I know it's his adrenaline racing - They tried to give him a treat when we got there but he didn't want it. But after the injections he actually took a bone and started walking around the hospital with it for about 5 mins then ate it. 

When we got home (around 5am) he ate about 6 bone marrow treats but didn't want anything else. This morning he did have a small stool and still urinates and drinks water. We have stopped all pain meds since yesterday at 9am and he doesn't appear to show any signs of being in pain so we are going to continue to keep him off of them. Now he is back to just laying around and sleeping, not wanting to be bothered. He went through a lot last night though...

Thanks to all for following this post. If you have any comments / opinions on his behavior or anything, I thank you.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update. 

Sounds like he's feeling a little better - that's always good news. 

Maybe he just needs some time. After all, he's 12 and 1/2 y.o. and just had surgery. It probably took alot out of him and he needs time to regroup. 

You might try getting him to eat with some scrambled egg or baby food. Maybe the chewing action hurts him. 

My guys think the Gerber Stage 2 meat w/gravy is very yummy. They have turkey, chicken, beef or lamb. The turkey and chicken are favorites here. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Remy97 (May 31, 2009)

Well it's been a couple weeks since my last update and while my boy is doing a lot better from the surgery we did get some very upsetting news....

They found some cancerous cells in the ear biopsy and have told us that he has cancer on the stem of his skull and rate it at a low rate. They did say they're not sure how fast it will grow, and it is not a cancer that will spread to other parts but if we do want to treat it we should do so sooner than later. Radiation is what has been initially recommended. We researched some Dr's and are going to see an oncologist on Friday to see what he has to say. My guess is we'll probably do an MRI to see if there are any tumors on his brain, etc... but I don't know at this point. We are very sad but hopeful. He really has a strong will and we just want what is best for him. It's really sad, he's such a good boy. He never leaves my side... ever. I just want him to be happy and pain free for whatever life he has ahead of him. I tell myself that this is for him and not us but I want to do whatever for him to live however selfish that may be. It's hard.... but I'm glad we are at least able to provide for him. He's such a joy in our lives. 

On the bright side, he is eating a lot better and I give him anything he wants. I mean anything. I never knew he could eat so much!! He definitely has a big appetite. I recently discovered he likes potato chips but only a few and he's funny to watch him eat them. We never fed him "junk" human food ever!!! He would get some ice cream on his birthday but other than that nothing.

Does anybody have any info on radiation treatment?

Thanks again for following my thread - keep us in your prayers.


----------

